# St. Louis Slot Car Collectors Show/Swap Meet



## LeeRoy98

St. Louis’s 25th 
Slot Car Collectors Show/Swap Meet
Sponsors: GSRA; HORA-St. Louis; HOHRA & MGPMRC

April 6th, 2008
at Orlando Gardens Banquet Center 
4300 Hoffmeister


----------



## LeeRoy98

Bump..


----------



## LeeRoy98

Bump..


----------



## 69-gts-383-rag

What Time Will The Pub. Be Able To Get Into The Show?


----------



## LeeRoy98

As the flyer says:

General admission at 9 am.

Hope to see you there!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Is there any racing in the St. Louis area on Saturday??? Thanks...RM


----------



## LeeRoy98

Sorry, I'm a hundred miles away so I can't comment. I can tell you about 100 miles east however... :thumbsup:



Gary
AKA LeeRoy98


----------



## LeeRoy98

Some of the promoters belong to the mgpmrc yahoo group. You might join and ask for their input but I believe they are mostly 1/32 racers.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Visit???*

LeeRoy, It seems I may get a chance to visit the MarionCountyRaceway. I believe you may have received a call form a good friend of mine, Ted Gowder. Ted said you wouldn't mind us stopping by Saturday. Man that'd be great as we're always interested in other peoples stuff!!! Sure hope we can stop by, Randy


----------



## fordcowboy

i be there run wild.:woohoo:lendell


----------



## LeeRoy98

Randy,
Looking forward to meeting you and Ted on Saturday. Anyone else in the area is invited also, love to talk slots!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Gary, Thanks so much for the last minute drop in!!! Ted, Ronnie, and myself had a blast. That's a big track you got there my friend. After turning a few laps, I could tell I had some work to do back at the shop. I need some tall gears for running out west. We picked up on some good ideas for our tracks and also some paint and decal ideas. That,s what's it's all about for me. Meet and greet, make new friends, and to see how the other guys do it!!! Hope we can do it again, maybe next show!!! If ever in the Middle Tennessee area, please call. Thanks again to you and the Mrs. for the great hospitality, Randy


----------



## LeeRoy98

Thanks Randy, Ron, and Ted for a fantastic afternoon of racing. I enjoyed every minute and can't wait to travel south soon and share some more track time. Let's plan another get together before the next swap meet also!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

